# Shop made feather boards



## Stancin (Sep 11, 2018)

Not my original idea, sharing this because this material is so cool. Check this video out if you haven't seen it:





I made some feather boards with this stuff and they work great, the fingers have just the right amount of flex and the tips are slippery. The PVC is cheap and easy to work with. As a bonus, it's .750 thick and fits perfectly in my SS miter slots, been using it for sled rails, works great.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you for posting this neat trick something else on my list of making shop items going into my fav 
*THANKS :<))*


----------

